# Aaa Discount For New And Existing Directv Customers



## quadbill (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT OPPORTUNITY, DID IT TODAY

DIRECTV
Receive a $10 credit on your monthly bill for 24 months when you subscribe as a new customer.
Existing customers can qualify for a $50 rebate once a year, for two years

DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 15.6 million customers through exclusive content, industry-leading customer service (which has surpassed cable for six years running) and superior technologies. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy over 250 channels of 100% digital picture and sound; exclusive programming and the most comprehensive collection of sports programming available anywhere including NFL SUNDAY TICKET, and MLB EXTRA INNINGS.

Offer is only good by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV till free number
800-242-9114
Website Link: www.directv.com
Restrictions: Account must be active and in "good standing", as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion, to receive all credits. Commercial accounts/customers not eligible. DIRECTV employee, distributor and other business affiliate accounts with certain account types do not qualify. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. Receipt of DIRECTV programming subject to DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in first bill Must call AAA dedicated number for discount.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Already a rather long discussion about the same thing at ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112882

But glad you signed up anywho!


----------



## quadbill (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry, didn't see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=112882 . Feel free to remove.


----------

